# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Phong tục truyền thống đêm Noel - dem noel

## yeuhanoi

*Đêm Giáng Sinh 24/12, mọi người khắp thế giới háo hức tổ chức những phong tục tôn giáo chào đón ngày Chúa ra đời. Qua caudulich.com, bạn sẽ hiểu hơn về những phong tục truyền thống, nổi tiếng trong ngày lễ lớn của Thiên Chúa Giáo…
*
*Trang hoàng nhà cửa*

Vòng quanh châu Âu và Châu Mỹ trong dịp lễ này, bạn sẽ thấy mỗi gia đình đều một cây thông trong nhà. Mọi người trong gia đình cùng nhau trang trí cây thông bằng các loại đèn nhấp nháy và những đồ trang trí nhiều màu sắc. Phía bên ngoài cửa sổ và cửa ra vào thì được treo vòng nguyệt quế xanh tươi.


*Đốt nến thanh mai*

Những cây nến thanh mai thường cháy lâu hơn và sáng hơn những sáp nến thông thường. Vì thế, nhiều gia đình thường để dành loại nến này và chỉ đốt trong những sự kiện đặc biệt, như đêm giáng sinh. Người ta cho rằng khi nến thanh mai cháy đến chân nến thì sẽ mang lại may mắn cho gia đình họ, thức ăn luôn đầy tủ và vàng đầy túi.


*Tiệc bảy loại cá*

Bữa tiệc bảy loại cá bắt nguồn miền Nam nước Ý và tồn tại đến ngày nay bởi những gia đình người Mỹ gốc Ý.

Trong ngày lễ Chúa Jesus ra đời, nhiều tín đồ Thiên Chúa Giáo La Mã không ăn thịt vào đêm giáng sinh. Thay vào đó, họ tổ chức một bữa tiệc hải sản. Nhưng tại sao lại có bảy loại các khác nhau? Truyền thuyết kể rằng đó là bởi Chúa đã tạo ra vạn vật trong đúng bảy ngày.


*Nghi lễ Đêm Giáng Sinh*

Nhiều tín đồ thiên chúa giáo La Mã và giáo phái Anh tổ chức nghi lễ nửa đêm vào đêm Noel. Ở một số vùng nói tiếng Tây Ban Nha, nghi lễ nửa đêm còn gọi là nghi lễ Misa del Gallo. Trong những nhà thờ của những người theo thuyết Luti, các phong tục của người Đức và Scandinavi thường được làm chuẩn mực như vở kịch về sự ra đời của Chúa Giê-xu – gọi là "Krippenspiele" và những nghi lễ thắp nến lúc nửa đêm. Những nhà thờ đạo tin lành khác cũng diễn vở kịch Chúa ra đời và thắp nến nhưng thường diễn ra sớm hơn, vào buổi tối. Nhiều nhà thờ Hội Giám Lý tổ chức lễ ban thánh thể (Holy Communion) trong không khí trang nghiêm và chỉ được thắp sáng bởi những ngọn nến trên thánh đài.

Những người theo đạo cơ đốc ở Đông Âu tổ chức Giáng Sinh theo lịch Julian truyền thống, vào ngày sau lễ Noel dương lịch 13 ngày. Tiệc lễ Thánh đản thường diễn ra suốt một đêm trong nhà thờ.


*Hát Caroling*

Một phong tục của người Châu Âu xưa là hát những bài hát Giáng Sinh khắp trong làng ngày nay vẫn còn phổ biến ở Mỹ. Những người hát mừng lễ Noel (Caroler) thường là một nhóm bạn hay những người hay đi lễ nhà thờ. Họ sẽ đi từ nhà này sang nhà khác và cùng nhau hát vang những bài hát, giai điệu truyền thống đón chào Giáng Sinh. Sau khi hát xong, những người chủ nhà thường tặng họ những lon cacao ấm nóng.


*Ông già Noel
*
Đối với nhiều gia đình, đêm Noel cũng là đêm ông già Noel đến thăm và tặng quà cho trẻ em. Trước khi đi ngủ, họ thường để sữa và các loại bánh để cho ông già Noel và những cô tuần lộc của ông thưởng thức. Trong khi đó, trẻ nhỏ ở một số gia đình thường được nhận quà trước khi đi ngủ. Những gia đình khác thì để dành quà và mở chúng vào sáng hôm sau.


Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch và giáng sinh 2012

----------

